# What is your favorite study Bible and Why?



## reformedminister (Jul 29, 2009)

I was wondering about the Bibles most people use on the PB for their personal study. I have several Bibles and different translations but my favorite is my KJV Thompson Chain Reference. Here are the reasons:

1. KJV: preference of underlying text (not KJV only), it's been around a long time, and the beauty of the language.
2. Thompson Chain Reference: the best reference system available, no notes but a lot of study helps, very high quality Bible for the price (especially if you get the genuine leather).


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 29, 2009)

The Reformation Study Bible bc Sproul rules!


----------



## christiana (Jul 29, 2009)

NKJV MacArthur Study Bible is my favorite as I love reading the explanatory and devotional notes along with the scripture. There are historical and geographical explanations to the text given as well. I've used this one for years and really love it! I do have the Thompson Chain Reference as well and use it occasionally.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

Depending upon my mood it is either the ESV Study Bible or my 1599 Geneva Bible.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

I like my Reformation Study Bible (ESV). But, on occasion I still go back to my old Harper's Study Bible (RSV). It has some good notes.


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (Jul 29, 2009)

Until about four years ago, I used the NIVSB*, knowing nothing better. It tries, it really does, but spends so much time in on-the-one-hand/on-the-other mode (i.e. "_Some_ Christians believe this passage says ...") that I ended up more aggravated than helped. 

I've been using the Reformation Study Bible since, and am happy with it. Bought it because I was becoming interested in the ESV, and it was pretty much the only thing going in an ESV SB. The notes are sound, and the short theology articles make good, concise introductions to topics. 


*Nearly Inspired Version Seriously? Bible


----------



## jason d (Jul 29, 2009)

I like the ESV Study Bible best because the commentary is good and done by scholars I mostly like and trust (also the hardback for $20 is a great deal) plus I get all the notes and references online too (that is if you buy the book you get all the same resources and more online).

Outside that I do like the MacArthur on some things (not his end-time or view of the gifts). And the Reformation Study is ok, but it is not as thorough as I wish it was.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 29, 2009)

I mostly use the NKJV for personal study/every day reading, either with one of the three text-alone editions in my home library or the _MacArthur Study Bible_ (which, if one avoids the Dispensational landmines, is a great study Bible).

I'm also partial to the AV and the ESV, which I read with text-alone editions. But I'll probably be picking up an _ESV Study Bible_ soon.


----------



## Herald (Jul 29, 2009)

I like both my Reformation Study Bible and my NASB Thompson Chain Reference, although I don't use the notes all too often. 

I have an old Ryrie Study Bible from the early 1980's that my wife had rebound for my birthday a few years back. Yes, I know, Ryrie the uber-dispensationalist. The only reason I keep that bible is because I can trace my change from Arminian/Dispensationalism to Calvinism/Covenant Theology. I was in the habit of making notes in the margins and including the date of each note. I have hundreds of notes in my old Ryrie. I can see the progression of my theological understanding and the shift towards Reformed theology over the years. It's fascinating.


----------



## larryjf (Jul 29, 2009)

I prefer using a regular Bible and a separate commentary. That way i can switch commentaries and i'm not chained to one in particular.

Right now I'm reading KJV, and the Matthew Poole Commentary along side.


----------



## reformedminister (Jul 29, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> The Reformation Study Bible bc Sproul rules!



I have one too and love it. Great translation and reliable study notes. It is probably my second favorite. I wish the ESV would come out in the Thompson Chain-Reference. I contacted Kirkbride Bible Company to see if the dream would come true. They currently have no plans.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jul 29, 2009)

The reformation Study Bible has been useful for about 2 years now but I just purchased my 1599 Geneva Study bible and I must admit it has taken the cake, so to speak. 

I purchased the ESV study bible last year but the excitement wore of rather quickly. I am not a fan of a lot of the text in there.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> I purchased the ESV study bible last year but the excitement wore of rather quickly. I am not a fan of a lot of the text in there.



I agree, but the notes in the Reformation Study Bible are good.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 29, 2009)

The Message study Bible.............. nevery mind. I like my Reformation study Bible. Unfortunately it is so massive that I can not carry it around.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 29, 2009)

Reformation Study Bible (NKJV) from Ligonier


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jul 29, 2009)

Curt said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased the ESV study bible last year but the excitement wore of rather quickly. I am not a fan of a lot of the text in there.
> ...



...and I agree with that.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 29, 2009)

For depth and insight and luxury of feel, I prefer my R.L. Allan full yapp Longprimer Joel Osteen "Become a Better You: 7 Keys to Improving Your Life Every Day" Life Coaching Bible with an autograph by the author in the original crayon. It features . . . 
India Paper 
Black letter type 
Centre column references 
Ribbon marker 
Red under gold page edges 
Large, readable type size 
Imbedded microchip with a generous a rotation of 12 audio greetings from Mr. Osteen that play when you open the cover (e.g., "Faith activates God - Fear activates the Enemy," "I don't go down the road of condemning," "If we say it long enough eventually we're going to reap a harvest. We're going to get exactly what we're saying," "You may make some mistakes-but that doesn't make you a sinner. You've got the very nature of God on the inside of you," and "When you focus on being a blessing, God makes sure that you are always blessed in abundance."). 

Nah . . . I was just funnin' with ya. Lawrence Underwood goes on and on and on and on about his R.L. Allan so much that I couldn't resist.

My fav is the Reformation Study Bible (NKJV) in genuine leather from the man himself, "R.C. SPROUL." I agree with Sarah.

My ESV Study Bible was exciting at first but it is just too inconvenient to carry around and most of what I want is in the Reformation Study Bible.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Doyle said:
> ...



And I agree with you agreeing with me when I agreed with you.

Wait, we can't do that. Isn't this a Reformed board? Where are the polemics?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> For depth and insight and luxury of feel, I prefer my R.L. Allan full yapp Longprimer Joel Osteen "Become a Better You: 7 Keys to Improving Your Life Every Day" Life Coaching Bible with an autograph by the author in the original crayon. It features . . .
> India Paper
> Black letter type
> Centre column references
> ...




Thanks, Dennis. I needed that. I really did. Levity is good. I need levity. Especially today. I'm thinking about closing my office door and watching You Tube Three Stooges clips for my sanity's sake.


----------



## Herald (Jul 29, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > For depth and insight and luxury of feel, I prefer my R.L. Allan full yapp Longprimer Joel Osteen "Become a Better You: 7 Keys to Improving Your Life Every Day" Life Coaching Bible with an autograph by the author in the original crayon. It features . . .
> ...



Yeah, wise guy!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 29, 2009)

Wise guy? Who? Lawrence, me, or the boys?



> "I can't see, I can't see!" "What's'a'matter!?" "I got my eyes closed." [ploink!]
> - Larry, Moe & Curly (ANTS IN THE PANTRY, 1936)
> 
> "If at first you don't succeed, keep on suckin' til ya do suck seed!"
> - Curly (MOVIE MANIACS, 1936)


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Wise guy? Who? Lawrence, me, or the boys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! I knew it you are a fan as well!!!

Here is one of my favourite lines of all time:

'I'm trying to think, but nothing happens.'


----------



## sastark (Jul 29, 2009)

1599 Geneva. 
*Uncompromisingly* *Reformed* notes.

Sadly, I don't think the same can be said of the New Geneva/Reformation Study Bible, which is my second favorite (in NKJV, of course).


----------



## Exiled_2_God (Jul 29, 2009)

ESV Study Bible
MacArthur Study Bible

Those seem to be the most thorough, that I have seen anyway.

I can't wait for the Joel Osteen Study Bible to come out though!! It will go well with my Jimmy Swaggart Commentary set. 







(ok, that was a joke)


----------



## wallingj (Jul 29, 2009)

My Logos study Bible ;-), waiting for them to release the ESV Study Bible. Have decided to move away from my large laptop to a Netbook, will make it much easier to bring to church!


----------



## Berean (Jul 29, 2009)

christiana said:


> NKJV MacArthur Study Bible is my favorite as* I love reading the explanatory and devotional notes along with the scripture. * There are historical and geographical explanations to the text given as well. I've used this one for years and really love it! I do have the Thompson Chain Reference as well and use it occasionally.



 Except that I prefer the NASB edition. I also use the RSB-ESV but not as often.


----------



## KPfaREAL (Jul 29, 2009)

I mostly use my ESV Study Bible and Reformation Study Bible (ESV). I've also got the MacArthur Study Bible (NASB) that I use on occasion for some notes and the archaeology Study Bible (NIV) that I have purely for the articles (I got it as a Christmas gift, so don't throw too many rocks at me). 

I just bought my wife a leather bound Reformation Study Bible. It's a big step up from the NLT Women's study bible she used to own


----------



## student ad x (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello PB,

1. NASB '95 - first I pick up
2. ESV Study Bible - I've been adding doctrinal study notes (adding to the bulk) 
3. ESV Reformation Study Bible
4. NASB Thompsons - beside my bed, adding study notes into it as well 
5. NKJV - used to be beside my bed also, but I loaned out my plain NKJV large print and all I have left is Scofield.  


humbly,


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

KPfaREAL said:


> I mostly use my ESV Study Bible and Reformation Study Bible (ESV). I've also got the MacArthur Study Bible (NASB) that I use on occasion for some notes and the archaeology Study Bible (NIV) that I have purely for the articles (I got it as a Christmas gift, so don't throw too many rocks at me).
> 
> I just bought my wife a leather bound Reformation Study Bible. It's a big step up from the NLT Women's study bible she used to own



Yeah, I read it for the interviews.


----------



## RevZach (Jul 29, 2009)

I prefer the Promise Keepers '95 Men's Devotional Bible. It shows me how my salvation is wrapped up in the covenant of works. It also includes _new and improved_ stories about modern sports figures that are missing from the "older" Bibles. 

Maybe a little OT, but am I the only minister who lugs my ESV Study Bible (lambskin) up to the pulpit every Lord's Day? I seriously do not mind the heft.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 29, 2009)

You just have to carry a Bible the size of a cinderblock brick because, in an ABC congregation, it would be too difficult for them to figure out what that funny leather book was that you keep quoting from in the pulpit.


----------



## Berean (Jul 29, 2009)

This is going to be great theater watching you two guys.


----------



## RevZach (Jul 29, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> You just have to carry a Bible the size of a cinderblock brick because, in an ABC congregation, it would be too difficult for them to figure out what that funny leather book was that you keep quoting from in the pulpit.



McFadd,

Everything's whacky on the left coast; come up to Michigan some time and see how Bible-centered and Christ-centered our ABC churches are.


----------



## lenflack (Jul 29, 2009)

I primarily use the ESV SB. I also have a Reformation SB, and a MacArthur SB that I reference from time to time.

I give a +1 to Joshua's mention of reading Matthew Henry as well. I consult Matthew Henry via Logos quite often.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 29, 2009)

> McFadd,
> 
> Everything's whacky on the left coast; come up to Michigan some time and see how Bible-centered and Christ-centered our ABC churches are.



"Whacky on the left coast"??? Hey, we were the ones that pulled out of the ABC for reasons of biblical authority. Last time I checked, Zach, you were still in the body of the beast. 

On the other hand, your executive minister is a very good man. Mike is one of the orthodox guys striving to work in a corrupt system. He is unabashedly evangelical (I remember when he was the world mission support guy in West Virginia) and walks a tightrope dealing with places like Woodside in Flint (AWAB) and those where my old buddy Joe Kutter pastored before becoming the ED of the Ministers Council ABCUSA. Joe was 17 years in churches like Dearborn Heights and Royal Oaks and unashamedly in favor of gay ordination. Your region is copying the pattern of Paul Borden up in northern California by flying under "Growing Healthy Churches" in order to get away from the "ABC" moniker. Mike has constantly agitated against the rampant liberalism of the ABC and used the fact that 40 or his 160 congregations were in danger of leaving the ABC if they didn't knock off the gay advocacy stuff as leverage with the VF brass.


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2009)

My favorite is the NASB MacArthur study Bible. Great notes, great defenses of the five points and other doctrines, although it is dispensationalist.


----------



## ewenlin (Jul 29, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I like Matthew Henry's commentary and my KJV Bible.



 Though the one-volume commentary is ridiculously huge with extremely small font size. Oh well.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 29, 2009)

ESV Study Bible. I like the notes, articles, maps and graphics. I appreciate the online version because that bad boy is way too heavy to cart around. 
Kudos the ESV Reformation Study Bible. I also still consult my NIV Study Bible from time to time.


----------



## larryjf (Jul 29, 2009)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> ESV Study Bible. I like the notes, articles, maps and graphics. I appreciate the online version because that bad boy is way too heavy to cart around.
> Kudos the ESV Reformation Study Bible. I also still consult my NIV Study Bible from time to time.



I've gotta ditto the online ESV Study Bible...I can access it from my Blackberry and give the Bible to someone who wants to evaluate whether or not to purchase it.

Sometimes what i'll do is read the passage on a normal Bible, then go to my blackberry and check the study notes.


----------



## Igor (Jul 30, 2009)

The ESV Study Bible - the best of all I have, period.


----------



## cih1355 (Jul 30, 2009)

ESV Study Bible
ESV Reformation Study Bible

John MacArthur has a one-volume commentary on the whole Bible. Is his notes in that commentary the same as his notes in the MacArthur Study Bible?


----------



## Sven (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the Reformation Study Bible, and the Complete Matthew Henry in One Volume.
The Thompson Chain Reference Bible, though, is one of my favorites because of all the cross-references. A Study Bible that employs the Scripture inteprets Scripture principle is hard to beat.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 30, 2009)

reformedminister said:


> I was wondering about the Bibles most people use on the PB for their personal study. I have several Bibles and different translations but my favorite is my KJV Thompson Chain Reference. Here are the reasons:
> 
> 1. KJV: preference of underlying text (not KJV only), it's been around a long time, and the beauty of the language.
> 2. Thompson Chain Reference: the best reference system available, no notes but a lot of study helps, very high quality Bible for the price (especially if you get the genuine leather).


I also use the Thompson KJV. My most favorite is the _NKJV Reformation Study Bible_, edited by Sproul. I have supplemented the RSB with items I have removed from the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ (the Confessions), the _Open Study Bible_ (the Cyclopedic Reference), and _MacArthur's Study Bible_ (the topical reference). I have all these inserts taped into the back of my NKJV RSB. Sort of a poor man's version of a customized Study Bible. 

Right now I am reading the 2007 _NLT Study Bible_ and have to say I am impressed with it in many areas, while finding some problematic areas. But it is not too bad. My litmus test for this translation is to read it along with Bekhof, Grudem, and Bavinck's theology texts and see if the arguments made in these texts is supported by the translation. A Cambridge Pitt Minion version of the NLT, a reference edition, will be published on or around Aug 10, 2009.

AMR


----------



## gritsrus (Jul 30, 2009)

Berean said:


> christiana said:
> 
> 
> > NKJV MacArthur Study Bible is my favorite as* I love reading the explanatory and devotional notes along with the scripture. * There are historical and geographical explanations to the text given as well. I've used this one for years and really love it! I do have the Thompson Chain Reference as well and use it occasionally.
> ...



Me too. I tend to use that more than my other one (The Reformation Study Bible by Ligonier), but enjoy both.


----------



## tellville (Jul 30, 2009)

Personally, I think the NIV Reformation Study Bible is the best Reformed study Bible. It is really well done and is just chalk full of great notes. Two problems, though, NIV and the print is a little small (though not as small as the NIV Archaeological Bible! How do people even read that for longer than 10 mintues???). And to be fair, the print is the same size as a lot of diferent reference Bibles - I just have eyes that tire easy. 

I don't really read from study bibles anymore though because the print is usually too small and my eyes get too tired from reading for too long. Right now I read a text HCSB and use various different commentaries as I go through different books. I listen to David Payne reading the HCSB text as well so as to give my eyes a break while reading (I read and listen at the same time).


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 30, 2009)

1) MacArthur Study Bible NASB 
2) ESV Study Bible
3)1599 Geneva Bible


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would reccomend buying the Ref. study Bible's notes via libronix (logos bible software) and that can be synced with any bible of your choice. For personal use the ESV study BIble as replaced the great notes in the NIV study Bible (though I am not a fan of the translation because it just doesn't read well) in terms of theological quality. The problem with the ESV study bible is the size but I think it its well worth this small disadvantage.


----------



## coramdeo (Jul 30, 2009)

*exegeses ready research bible*

Anyone have the 1993 Exegeses Ready Research Bible. Published in 1993 by World Bible Publishers. A literal and transliteration of the KJV with Strong's Concordance.


----------



## christiana (Jul 30, 2009)

Amazon.com: Exegeses Ready Research Bible (9780529100566): Books

Pricey but sounds good.


----------



## RevZach (Jul 30, 2009)

*Paul Borden's model*



DMcFadden said:


> Your region is copying the pattern of Paul Borden up in northern California by flying under "Growing Healthy Churches" in order to get away from the "ABC" moniker.



Not entirely. A full-on Bordenization would involve giving the region way more power than any true Baptist would be comfortable with. 

This is probably not the place for this discussion, but I'd very much like to hear your opinion on Borden's methods and philosophy. I pretty much lump his ideas in with a Saddleback/Willow Creek law-lite sort of a confusion of Law and Gospel. 

In fact, in my recent "Manifesto-type" sermons, "The Church Must Be Gospel Driven" (part 1 & part 2), I told about a gathering of the conservative regions at Green Lake, during which Rev. Borden (although I did not name him in the sermon, of course) made a case for the "self-feeder" nonsense that came out of the Reveal study... I'd personally rather contend with some liberalism than that "seeker-friendly," "felt needs," "aaaalmost emergent" stuff.


----------



## DanMcCormack (Jul 30, 2009)

*RL Allan*

I have the Allan ESV in Highland Goatskin, and a Cambridge NIV, also in goatskin.

If you haven't tried a true, quality Bible -- please do.

It's expensive, but so are $300 boots and $1000 rifle, and I wouldn't hunt bear or deer in rifle season without either.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 30, 2009)

I love the ESV Study Bible. However sometimes I will use The Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible simply because it contains many of the Confessions and Catechisms in the back and links to them in the study notes but the downside is that it is NIV.


----------



## Exiled_2_God (Jul 30, 2009)

DanMcCormack said:


> I have the Allan ESV in Highland Goatskin, and a Cambridge NIV, also in goatskin.
> 
> If you haven't tried a true, quality Bible -- please do.
> 
> It's expensive, but so are $300 boots and $1000 rifle, and I wouldn't hunt bear or deer in rifle season without either.



I've had my eyes on an Allan ESV1 for sometime now... saving my pennies...


----------



## DanMcCormack (Jul 30, 2009)

Exiled_2_God said:


> DanMcCormack said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Allan ESV in Highland Goatskin, and a Cambridge NIV, also in goatskin.
> ...



Worth every one of those pennies...

Though the Cambridge Single Column NIV is a wonderful reading Bible...


----------



## reformedminister (Jul 30, 2009)

Exiled_2_God said:


> DanMcCormack said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Allan ESV in Highland Goatskin, and a Cambridge NIV, also in goatskin.
> ...



I bought an Allan ESV2 and was somewhat disappointed for what I paid for it. The pages are wavy, there are no maps, and no Book introductions. The paper doesn't seem as good as some Cambrige Bibles I own. However, the leather is top notch with semi-yap edges, and I like the red under gold gilded pages.


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 30, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> ESV Study Bible
> ESV Reformation Study Bible
> 
> John MacArthur has a one-volume commentary on the whole Bible. Is his notes in that commentary the same as his notes in the MacArthur Study Bible?



Basically, yes. But it is expanded with more info, the outline is incorporated and there are more illustrations, maps and biographical info. It's a great resource.

I use my old Nelson NKJV Study Bible first. The notes are basic and show some insight. There is an interesting influence of covenant theology mixed with a dispensational perspective. It's due for rebinding pretty soon. I don't think I can replace it.

MacArthur and Sproul are my main two study Bible references though. Both are near at hand whenever I study. When we do devotions I use the Nelson, my wife uses the Mac and my son uses his Reformation, all in NKJV. It's helps stimulate our discussion.

The Thompson Chain reference is great. I haven't used it in years, but the reminder here is good for me. I'll have to break it out again. I'd like to pick up an ESV study Bible for reference too, but am not willing to shell out the clams for it right now. Maybe on Logos one day...


----------



## JM (Jul 30, 2009)

Classic Concord with M/Psalms - Calfskin
Centre Reference Authorised (King James) Version 
two marker ribbons
bold-figure cross references
self-pronouncing text
page summary heading
Bible word list
eight colour maps and gazetteer

Product Code: PS8U
ISBN (Black): 9781862283237 

After that a Thompson Chain.


----------



## JennyG (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with larryjf:


> I prefer using a regular Bible and a separate commentary. That way i can switch commentaries and i'm not chained to one in particular.
> 
> Right now I'm reading KJV, and the Matthew Poole Commentary along side


Matthew Henry is good too.

However even if I change commentaries, the KJV I shan't change. I'm hoping before I die to know it so thoroughly that the exact words of any text I ever need will come into my mind whenever I need them -- and so if ever I can't read it or even hear it read, I can still read it and meditate on it inside my own head.


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Jul 30, 2009)

*Esv - NASB*

I first read the KJV. But after 2 years changed to the NASB (tha't the version Paul preached out of) 

I now read the ESV. And occasionaly the NASB.


----------



## DanMcCormack (Jul 30, 2009)

reformedminister said:


> I bought an Allan ESV2 and was somewhat disappointed for what I paid for it. The pages are wavy, there are no maps, and no Book introductions. The paper doesn't seem as good as some Cambrige Bibles I own. However, the leather is top notch with semi-yap edges, and I like the red under gold gilded pages.



Interesting -- that has not been my experience. I've been pleased with the Allan ESV in every regard.

I'll add a comment -- I had to look high and low for a Bible _without _ notes or helps -- My other Bibles have aides a-plenty, but sometimes they are distracting, and then I prefer an unadorned, clearly laid out text.


----------



## oworm (Jul 31, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> ESV Study Bible
> ESV Reformation Study Bible


Ditto


----------



## rpavich (Jul 31, 2009)

My favorite? 

Why the Authorized 1611 King James bible! The only REAL word of God there is!

Study bible? That's the words of MEN! Why would I FOLLOW THE WORDS OF MEN??

I only follow the true word; the 1611 AV!!


Oh wait...nope that's not right...

I meant to say I have Logos Bible software and I'm waiting for the ESV but presently like what everyone else does...the Mac and the Reformed.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Aug 2, 2009)

1599 Geneva Bible, 1599 Geneva Bible, 1599 Geneva Bible, Nothing beats the 1599 Geneva Bible!


----------



## charliejunfan (Aug 2, 2009)

The Calvin Legacy Geneva Bible

Because it's just SO PRETTY!!!


----------



## Clay7926 (Aug 3, 2009)

MacArthur NASB and Reformation Study Bible (ESV). I had an old KJV/NIV parallel bible that I used for a good 3-4 years before it fell apart on me. I considered the ESV Study Bible, but after looking at it in the store and reading and pouring over my friend's copy, I think I'll stick with my two choices. 

Now if only I can find an ESV/NASB parallel bible...I'm sure I wouldn't be the only one buying it!


----------



## Contra Marcion (Aug 4, 2009)

I copied most of the notes and outlines from seminary (especially Kelly and Pratt) into my ESV single-column reference Bible (which is still huge, BTW). The verse-per-line format is awkward to read, but leaves a ton of space for notes.


----------



## dudley (Aug 7, 2009)

*I have the New Geneva/Reformation Study Bible and also the KJV*

I have the New Geneva/Reformation Study Bible and also the KJV of the Bible.
I read and study from both. I am still new to Protestantism and the Reformed faith as a Presbyterian. I still have a copy of my roman catholic bible from when I was a roman catholic. I rarely open it any more and only if I am curious to see if there is any contradistion to the KJV or The Reformation Study Bible. 

In Grace,
Dudley


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 7, 2009)

My 1599 Geneva and 3-volume Matthew Poole go together like pancakes and maple syrup. And bacon.

Yum.

Why? Because the Reformers themselves participated in translation and wrote the notes, because it is a 'rebel's Bible', and because it's just the coolest thing since a cherry-vanilla Dr Pepper with extra strawberries at Sonic.


----------



## Athanasius (Aug 7, 2009)

My favorite Bible was the signed Spurgeon devotional bible I found in a charity book sale during seminary that paid for a semester of tuition (thanks Chuck!).

These days I do get a fair amount of play out of my ESV study bible. I tend not to be really big on Study Bibles though...


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 7, 2009)

A devotional bible signed by Spurgeon!? AND YOU SOLD IT?!!?!??!


----------



## Athanasius (Aug 7, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> A devotional bible signed by Spurgeon!? AND YOU SOLD IT?!!?!??!


I was in Seminary and had a pregnant wife. We needed the cash. It did pay for a whole semester, though. The guy I sold it to doesn't live very far from where I am now (I was in Scotland at the time) - maybe I should track him down and go visit the Bible. 

Here is Phil Johnson's blog post on the Bible.

Honestly, though - no signature is worth $2500 to me. Well, maybe Jesus'. I have a couple of other old bibles and God provided it for me at the right time.

I was on a roll in Seminary - I also got a hold of a copy of the first edition of August Toplady's Psalms & Hymns (1776) for something like $40 (which I made by selling a book I'd bought for $2 for $200)...which I've held on to. Though if someone offered me $2500 for it, it'd be in the mail as well!


----------



## caddy (Aug 7, 2009)

tellville said:


> Personally, I think the NIV Reformation Study Bible is the best Reformed study Bible. It is really well done and is just chalk full of great notes. Two problems, though, NIV and the print is a little small (though not as small as the NIV Archaeological Bible! How do people even read that for longer than 10 mintues???). And to be fair, the print is the same size as a lot of diferent reference Bibles - I just have eyes that tire easy.
> 
> I don't really read from study bibles anymore though because the print is usually too small and my eyes get too tired from reading for too long. Right now I read a text HCSB and use various different commentaries as I go through different books. I listen to David Payne reading the HCSB text as well so as to give my eyes a break while reading (I read and listen at the same time).



I agree, though I have pretty much ALL the good ones: Sproul's, MacArthur's, ESV Study Bible, archaeology Study Bible, Apologetics Study Bible, Geneva Bible. S.O.T.R is the most complete, but I used them all. I'm really starting to like the ESV Study Bible, but it's just so darn big.

-----Added 8/7/2009 at 09:47:19 EST-----



DMcFadden said:


> You just have to carry a Bible the size of a cinderblock brick because, in an ABC congregation, it would be too difficult for them to figure out what that funny leather book was that you keep quoting from in the pulpit.



I have long had an idea ( and I know it's probably not a good one for numerous reasons ) of making something like the ESV Study Bible -- or Spirit of Reformation -- into 2 or 3 nicely bound volumes. It would make room for Extra large font size and additional study notes and NOT be too unwieldy to carry. Then of course the obvious problem(s) of loosing one of the volumes, or taking the volume to church that wasn't being addressed that day.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 7, 2009)

Athanasius said:


> I was in Seminary and had a pregnant wife. We needed the cash. It did pay for a whole semester, though. The guy I sold it to doesn't live very far from where I am now (I was in Scotland at the time) - maybe I should track him down and go visit the Bible.



Well, I can't blame you there. You would deserve a good smack on the face if you neglected your family for the sake of a signature by a mere man. Good on you!


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 10, 2009)

I prefer a nice ASV in red leather with a brief concordance at the back. 

I recall a criticism of the Schofield bible for putting in headings in the body of the text reinforcing the dispensationalism. It apparently broke some bible translation rule about imposing onto the text. Since then I have been keen to keep my commentaries etc... seperate


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 13, 2009)

coramdeo said:


> Anyone have the 1993 Exegeses Ready Research Bible. Published in 1993 by World Bible Publishers. A literal and transliteration of the KJV with Strong's Concordance.



I used to have one, and do have the CDRom they sold before Herb Jahn died. It has some good word study - especially rendering the same Hebrew/Greek word with the same English word (even if he did sometimes make one up!). His dictionary in the back was excellent. However, a few problems

1) He believed the Peshitta was the original NT, not a translation of the Greek
2) He rendered Jesus' name as "Yah Shua", which has never been found in any Hebrew or transliteration of the Hebrew before the Sacred Name movement invented it. (It should be "Yeshua" or "Yehoshua")
3) Some of his statements moved from orthodox Christianity toward sacred nameism - I think he believed that "Jesus" comes from "Zeus".


----------



## historyb (Sep 13, 2009)

> What is your favorite study Bible and Why?



My ESV Reformation Study Bible. Why? It's the only study Bible have 

I do like the KJV2000 but it's not a study Bible


----------



## tlharvey7 (Sep 14, 2009)

i own the typical reform study bibles listed above, but i have to admit that i do like the criswell study bible


----------



## Michael (Sep 14, 2009)

The ESV Study Bible is the most comprehensive I have seen and the online feature is very convenient. Plus, you can bench press it.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I like Matthew Henry's commentary and my KJV Bible.



Josh is old school!


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Sep 16, 2009)

reformedminister said:


> I was wondering about the Bibles most people use on the PB for their personal study. I have several Bibles and different translations but my favorite is my KJV Thompson Chain Reference. Here are the reasons:
> 
> 1. KJV: preference of underlying text (not KJV only), it's been around a long time, and the beauty of the language.
> 2. Thompson Chain Reference: the best reference system available, no notes but a lot of study helps, very high quality Bible for the price (especially if you get the genuine leather).



That is the bible my Grandfather used. He was a Baptist Pastor for over 40 years. I prefer the KJV as well. I trust it more and test the renderings of all other versions against it for accuracy. I can't say why, it just feels more authoritative.

I would like to get a Thompson Chain KJV myself.

However, at home I read these listed in order of usefulness:

Macarthur Study Bible NKJV
Reformation Study Bible ESV
ESV Study Bible
Scofield Study Bible ESV
Catholic Study Bible NAB

I own a Rainbow Study Bible Living Translation. I don't recommend it.

I also use Matthew Henry's commentary of the whole bible.


----------

